# Healthy eating for kids



## frigidweirdo (May 27, 2017)

Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch

Okay, this thread is not about the school throwing the school lunch away. 

What this thread is about is the knowledge of parents to feed their kids healthily, and the need for education to educate students in how to eat healthily so when they are adults they don't make these sorts of mistakes.

The first thing is that whenever talking about eating healthily a lot of people on the right will say that everyone knows that sugar is bad. Fine, everyone knows that sugar is bad. But then again how does this then get into their brain and affect how they think?

"he was told he could not eat a piece of banana bread he had brought to school as a snack because it contained chocolate chips."

The first part I will bring up is that this banana bread that this kid had contained chocolate chips.

“It’s not like he had chips or a chocolate bar,” The mom says,

The second part is the mother's attitude that this banana bread which contained chocolate, probably quite a bit of sugar too, but the mother said "It's not like he had chips or a chocolate bar", well, no, it is like he had chips or a chocolate bar, actually.

This is the most worrying thing.

"she bought banana bread because they were labeled as being nut-free and safe for school children."

Oh, what? She bought the bread because it said it's "safe for children", what? What does "safe for children" mean? It won't kill them instantly? This is how easily manipulated people are.

Then the last part is "Brangman claims she felt “it was more unhealthy for a child not to eat at all, than to eat a granola bar with chocolate.”"

Well, actually it would be better for parents to take control of what their kids are eating. They stuff them full of sugar, get them addicted to sugar, use sugar as rewards, use them when their kids are going nuts, and then the kids demand to have sugar and refuse to eat other stuff. Bad parenting.

The point about manipulation brings me to this:

California woman sues Jelly Belly Candy claiming beans were full of sugar

This thread doesn't concern whether you think this woman suing this company is right or wrong.

"Jessica Gomez filed a federal class-action lawsuit against the Fairfield, Calif.-based candy company in March, claiming they mislabeled sugar on the product’s list of ingredients. She is asking for damages, restitution and a court order demanding the company end “fraudulent practices.”"

"According to Gomez’s attorneys, the company lists “evaporated cane juice” as an ingredient instead of sugar “to make the product appear even more appropriate for athletes and less like a candy.”"

Companies are all too ready to mislead consumers. Sure, a person who is knowledgeable about things would soon catch on that there is sugar. But there are millions of people who just aren't knowledgeable, don't take the time to find things out, and will end up being manipulated by these companies.

"evaporated cane juice" is just bullshit. It's sugar, and a company has an obligation to write the ingredients as they are, not how they want to present them.

People know sugar is bad, but they'll end up stuffing so much more sugar into their kids's mouths than they think they are doing because they simply don't take the time to learn about healthy eating.

So it's time for education to EDUCATED kids. The problem is, the govt fund education and it also seems to want large companies to sell their crap to the people, because politicians aren't looking out for the interests of the people.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 27, 2017)

Send the school a bill for the lunch.

Explain to them that if they ever again throw away YOUR property you will have them standing before a judge as private individuals to show cause.

Don't allow them to hide behind their agency.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 27, 2017)

Like it or not, it's not the school's job or responsibility to make food choices for kids that bring their food from home. That is up to the parent to make those decisions. The only thing the school should have any say over, is what they provide.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 28, 2017)

While the school has your kid they (the teachers & principal) are responsible for your kid.

While I don't think chocolate is a big deal it clearly is not good for you, no question.

But it is popular.

The PTA should have something to say about this, but otherwise it is not something that should rise to the level of the school board.

Since it could (rise to the level of the school board) I am surprised that the teachers and principal took the risk.

Easier just to let little Johnny and Susie eat what their momma gives them, even if momma is a useless skank.


----------



## Muhammed (May 28, 2017)

100:1 odds that the OP is an obese POS trying to make excuses for his sorry state of health.


----------



## anotherlife (May 28, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Like it or not, it's not the school's job or responsibility to make food choices for kids that bring their food from home. That is up to the parent to make those decisions. The only thing the school should have any say over, is what they provide.



Shouldn't the school at least teach the children at length what food is good and bad for them?  I mean the school teaching.  Like teaching is what schools are invented for.


----------



## anotherlife (May 28, 2017)

We sponsor bad food, because we insure for their consequences.  Shouldn't a person lose his health insurance if eating unhealthy?  I mean you can lose your car insurance if driving badly.  Why shouldn't you lose your health insurance if eating badly?  Especially when feeding your child badly?


----------



## mgh80 (May 28, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> We sponsor bad food, because we insure for their consequences.  Shouldn't a person lose his health insurance if eating unhealthy?  I mean you can lose your car insurance if driving badly.  Why shouldn't you lose your health insurance if eating badly?  Especially when feeding your child badly?



Agreed. Kids are getting conflicting messages. They hear: "childhood obesity is a serious issue that needs to be addressed" on one hand...yet those same people turn around and tell others "it's ok to be overweight-don't let people body shame you"....no wonder the kids have no clue what to think.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 28, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> While I don't think chocolate is a big deal it clearly is not good for you, no question.



  Nothing the least bit wrong with it, in moderation.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 28, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Like it or not, it's not the school's job or responsibility to make food choices for kids that bring their food from home. That is up to the parent to make those decisions. The only thing the school should have any say over, is what they provide.
> ...



Sure, I'd have NO problem with the schools teaching about healthy lifestyle choices in the classroom. But not to take away a students lunch that was brought from home because it didn't meet with the schools expectations. If the parent packed the lunch, then that is the parents responsibility. IF, IF, IF the school were to ever step in.......would be if the parent consistently packed candy, chips & soda or crap like that with absolutely NO nutritional value. But even then start with a call or note to the parent of their concerns.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



No because the OP says this thread is not about throwing away the lunch.  More importantly, both the school and the parent is programmed to junk you to crap, as long as they are all insured to do it.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > We sponsor bad food, because we insure for their consequences.  Shouldn't a person lose his health insurance if eating unhealthy?  I mean you can lose your car insurance if driving badly.  Why shouldn't you lose your health insurance if eating badly?  Especially when feeding your child badly?
> ...



Interestingly, it has been scientifically proven that body shaming increments obesity in the obese.  Also that it can create obesity even in the non obese.


----------



## strollingbones (May 29, 2017)

why do parents expect schools to do all this....nutritional classes etc....go sit in on your child's classes for the day see how much time is actual teaching and not admin paper work...schools cant do it all.....parents have to put down the fucking cell phones and be involved


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> why do parents expect schools to do all this....nutritional classes etc....go sit in on your child's classes for the day see how much time is actual teaching and not admin paper work...schools cant do it all.....parents have to put down the fucking cell phones and be involved



Parents understand only one language, termination of benefits, so take away their health insurance.  On that very day, child obesity will stop.


----------



## strollingbones (May 29, 2017)

child obesity is just sick...i was a plump kid..never fat but never thin kind with a diet of cokes from the bottle....it was okay in the 50 i guess...so when i had a kid it was one thing i worked hard on doing...a good diet..it should be breast milk for a year then home made foods...you can simply grind up when you eat with a grinder ...forcing parents to eat better also..

hidden sugars are a major issue for this country.....you think yogurt is good for ya...look at the sugar...and the carbs...people forget that carbs are sugars in hiding...


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

This is why my kids are never stepping foot in a public school again. Schools are viewed by progressive nutbars as a laboratory full of caged mice that they can fuck with (often literally) at will.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2017)

The school had no right to take that kid's lunch.

What state was this in? I can't even find the original article.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> child obesity is just sick...i was a plump kid..never fat but never thin kind with a diet of cokes from the bottle....it was okay in the 50 i guess...so when i had a kid it was one thing i worked hard on doing...a good diet..it should be breast milk for a year then home made foods...you can simply grind up when you eat with a grinder ...forcing parents to eat better also..
> 
> hidden sugars are a major issue for this country.....you think yogurt is good for ya...look at the sugar...and the carbs...people forget that carbs are sugars in hiding...



In the 50s-70s, fat kids were quite rare.  It's not the diet that's causing the problem, it's all the little dears sitting around on their plump spoiled asses playing digital games and watching TV  ALL DAY LONG.

We didn't have such modern wonders back then.  We drank Coke by the gallon and ate disgusting amounts of candy and pastries and chips.  THEN we spent our time outside running around like lunatics, burning off all the calories.

On another note, go to a mall and see who the fat kids are.  Most by far are Latino and black.  

Not racist.  Just a fact.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> This is why my kids are never stepping foot in a public school again. Schools are viewed by progressive nutbars as a laboratory full of caged mice that they can fuck with (often literally) at will.



Well, it is a fact that Jews tend to be less fat than average.  Is that because the Jew exclusive schools don't allow in the poisons of the public education system?


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > child obesity is just sick...i was a plump kid..never fat but never thin kind with a diet of cokes from the bottle....it was okay in the 50 i guess...so when i had a kid it was one thing i worked hard on doing...a good diet..it should be breast milk for a year then home made foods...you can simply grind up when you eat with a grinder ...forcing parents to eat better also..
> ...



Coke went through a chemical change in the 80's.  Now coke has artificial corn sugar.  In the 70's it had natural cane sugar.  In some countries, like in Africa, you still get it original.  Not only is it not fattening, but also it tastes much better.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

Every American food contains artificial sugar, even if it is not a sweet product.  This is engineered into them, because it make them more addictive.  Food engineering with maximized addiction is the goal, and the side effect is obesity.  Many countries fight against American food imports.  I hope they can ban American food until I die so I don't have to see the obesity flooding in, but I doubt that they can.


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > This is why my kids are never stepping foot in a public school again. Schools are viewed by progressive nutbars as a laboratory full of caged mice that they can fuck with (often literally) at will.
> ...





anotherlife said:


> We sponsor bad food, because we insure for their consequences.  Shouldn't a person lose his health insurance if eating unhealthy?  I mean you can lose your car insurance if driving badly.  Why shouldn't you lose your health insurance if eating badly?  Especially when feeding your child badly?[/QUOTE)
> 
> FUCK OFF YA FREAK.
> You get to control what you eat. Not what everybody else eats. I hate commies.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



OK.......but I still agree the school should focus more on educating the kids about healthy lifestyle choices, which is also in agreement with the OP.

*So it's time for education to EDUCATED kids. The problem is, the govt fund education and it also seems to want large companies to sell their crap to the people, because politicians aren't looking out for the interests of the people. 
*
In todays world it's really hard for parents NOT to know atleast something about proper nutrition vs fats & sugar. The school nor the government can make those choices for you without being Communist or authoritarian. Like it or not, this is the USA and people do still have rights to make their own choices for what they & their family eat.

In other words.........they can EDUCATE but they can't FORCE it.


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

commies belong in prison....not obsessing over what school children eat.

fucking weirdoes.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



They can't force indeed, but it has been on government money, that the food companies replaced food with chemicals that make you obese, only to get it cheaper. So isn't this a money problem first, like government money, you tax money?


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



We commies should control you by taking away your food stamps until you learn how not to buy sugar and booze on it.


----------



## mgh80 (May 29, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> child obesity is just sick...i was a plump kid..never fat but never thin kind with a diet of cokes from the bottle....it was okay in the 50 i guess...so when i had a kid it was one thing i worked hard on doing...a good diet..it should be breast milk for a year then home made foods...you can simply grind up when you eat with a grinder ...forcing parents to eat better also..
> 
> hidden sugars are a major issue for this country.....you think yogurt is good for ya...look at the sugar...and the carbs...people forget that carbs are sugars in hiding...



Carbs are a great source of energy, the problem is when people don't use that energy.


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


fuck off. How about this...worthless welfare recipients can have all the food stamps they want...as long as they piss clean and work.


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


thats right, commies control populations by controlling the foid supply and starving children. That has always been the goal, and that is why fuck you. Ill send a case if hohos to school every day with my kids, and tell them to distrubute them.


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

how about this...worthless commies can get insurance and meds for free....as long as they do not travel to the rural areas, where there are allergens and animals and dirt and rocks that threaten their health....not to mention the residents, who will kill them if they can get away with it....


----------



## Darkwind (May 29, 2017)

How are they being educated on proper nutrition by throwing out a sack lunch?  Seems to Me they are being educated on the power of authoritarianism in government.


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

seriously, we need to just start identifying, rounding up, and eliminating commies in this country. Start with the teachers.


----------



## ricechickie (May 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> seriously, we need to just start identifying, rounding up, and eliminating commies in this country. Start with the teachers.


----------



## mgh80 (May 29, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Should of shot more of them.
> Kent State's May 4 commemoration includes planning for 50th anniversary





koshergrl said:


> seriously, we need to just start identifying, rounding up, and eliminating commies in this country. Start with the teachers.



If you think that all teachers are commies, then you're a dumbass. I'm a teacher who did NOT vote for Hillary. I know TONS of teachers who did not.

PS: The OP's post occurred in CANADA, not in the States...a quick Google search would tell you this. Damn, there's some real moronic people in the world.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



No, because if they already have a 300 pound pot belly, then they have already eaten enough, don't you think?


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Obviously not well enough, because you are still fat.


----------



## mgh80 (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I'm not for food stamps, but usually fat people eat less than people in great shape (assuming the people in great shape are working out). When I played college hockey I ate like an animal, but I ate all healthy foods and worked out everyday. People on food stamps probably have to buyer cheaper food, which is oftentimes loaded with trans-fats and sugar/salt.


----------



## Bush92 (May 29, 2017)

Most teachers and almost all college prof's are Marxist.


----------



## mgh80 (May 29, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Most teachers and almost all college prof's are Marxist.



Prove it.

I've never been a professor, but as a teacher I'd say it's roughly a 60/40 split liberal to conservative in teachers, based on my experience as a teacher.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> how about this...worthless commies can get insurance and meds for free....as long as they do not travel to the rural areas, where there are allergens and animals and dirt and rocks that threaten their health....not to mention the residents, who will kill them if they can get away with it....


No because then our friend Monsanto will sue them for stealing genetic crops and drive them to us in town, where we will tell them what to eat.  Hehehe.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



This IS true.  Obesity is mostly restricted to the middle class of America, exactly for this reason.  If you can afford only cheap food, then you poison yourself with those chemicals.  It is amazing that technology replaced food prices with obesity.  How do you fight that?  I think impossible.  Final degeneration?


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


yeah I don't do anything commies tell me to do.

I'm literally sending lil debbies by the cartful to school with my kids every day this week. I will tell them to tell each child that gets a goodie that imthey are protesting federal control of diet via shitty commie education and shitty commie lunch programs a la moichelke.


----------



## mgh80 (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I think the solution is easy: eat fresh non-processed foods. Fruit is relatively inexpensive (look at bananas)...however they're not as tasty and we've raised a culture of entitled, lazy, fatasses who would rather play guitar hero than play guitar in a real concert, or play madden rather than throw a football around their backyard.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Don't the fathers in your village condemn you for witchcraft on their children and wives?  Do you float on water?  I bet your fat pot belly makes you float on water.  Not a problem, witches still burn well on stakes, where the fat helps too.  Hehehe.


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


all the witches I know are pagan commie fruitcakes, like you.


----------



## anotherlife (May 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Do you know that obesity leads to warts?  And what if your pot belly causes you to fall off your broom one day and hit the ground in one big splash?


----------



## koshergrl (May 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


I'll use you to break my fall.

You sound like not only are you obsessed with the thought of children eating...you also may have an unhealthy obsession with weight. Do you binge and purge?


----------



## anotherlife (May 30, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The tora says that no woman and no child shall ever eat, unless her husband/father are eating, and even then, they shall never eat more than half of what he eats.  In America, this should be revised to a quarter.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 30, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> 
> Okay, this thread is not about the school throwing the school lunch away.
> 
> ...



You know when I was a kid I and all my classmates used to bring our lunches to school and across the board everyone had a sandwich made withham, bologna, beef loaf, PB&J etc on white bread an apple or a banana some potato chips or corn chips etc and some sort of sweet be it a few Oreos or a brownie or banana bread

and guess what?

None of us were fat.

Please explain


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 30, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> why do parents expect schools to do all this....nutritional classes etc....go sit in on your child's classes for the day see how much time is actual teaching and not admin paper work...schools cant do it all.....parents have to put down the fucking cell phones and be involved


I know parents who home school who tell me that get through their entire daily course load in less than 3 hours and they give the kids an hour of independent work ( you really can't call it homework)

so the kids have more time for exercise, and real world learning experiences than the average ( and I do mean average) public school kid


----------



## mgh80 (May 30, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> ...



Did you guys sit in front of a TV all day at home, or did you play outside and play sports. It's astonishing how often this generation plays video games and are couch potatoes. Don't get me wrong I played video games as a kid...but after about an hour my friends and I would then play street hockey, baseball, football, ride our bikes around, and yes sometimes we got dirty! This generation would shame their kids for daring to come home dirty, or for riding their bikes around their neighbor without supervision.


----------



## anotherlife (May 30, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> ...



What?  Ham?  Beef?  PBJ?  Banana?  Chips?  Oreos?  Brownie?  Bread and lard is what you have deserved, self indulgent pigs.


----------



## anotherlife (May 30, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why do parents expect schools to do all this....nutritional classes etc....go sit in on your child's classes for the day see how much time is actual teaching and not admin paper work...schools cant do it all.....parents have to put down the fucking cell phones and be involved
> ...



But what if your father is a bully?  Then you get the real home schooling.  Complete with exercise.  Hehehe.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 30, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



What if?  More incentive for the kid to get the fuck out of the house and support himself


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 30, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Have you lost your mind? Or did you ever have one to lose???


----------



## anotherlife (May 30, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


But what if the kid is too fat and too stupid to leave, as the case usually?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 30, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



then the bully of a father can kick his fat stupid ass out


----------



## OldLady (May 30, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> 
> Okay, this thread is not about the school throwing the school lunch away.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure you remember being a kid.  Sugar tastes good.  Cabbage, not so much.
You can tell them all you want, but short of providing them ONLY healthy foods, they will choose the stuff that tastes good.  When they're kids, anyway.


----------



## anotherlife (May 30, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You mean to welfare?  Great.  The biggest fatsos are the welfare ones.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 30, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> ...



Notice that the title of the thread is HEALTHY eating for kids. It's not FAT KIDS. 

Please explain why you changed from healthy eating to fat. 

But here's the thing. Sugar slows the brain down, it reduces the amount of oxygen that goes to the brain, it makes kids more fidgety, more moody, it makes them worse students, it makes it harder for the teacher to control the class, it means that all the kids in the class have a reduced level of teaching because the teacher is spending more time dealing with the kids. 

The impact of healthy eating goes far beyond being fat.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> ...



Yes of course. Kids will always want the sugar. 

However I also remember being a kid and I didn't get the choose. The meal was on the table, you ate it or you didn't eat it. 

There's a difference between parents who try and keep their kids happy because they can't be bothered to teach their kids who is in charge, and those who take control. 

Kids might not like something, but they damn well better do what they're told.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 30, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why do parents expect schools to do all this....nutritional classes etc....go sit in on your child's classes for the day see how much time is actual teaching and not admin paper work...schools cant do it all.....parents have to put down the fucking cell phones and be involved
> ...



What about social interaction?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 30, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> why do parents expect schools to do all this....nutritional classes etc....go sit in on your child's classes for the day see how much time is actual teaching and not admin paper work...schools cant do it all.....parents have to put down the fucking cell phones and be involved



Schools need to prioritize what is important for a kid to learn and a kid not to learn. 

In China they prioritize, sex education doesn't exist, health eating doesn't exist, they put their kids in school 10 hours a day and then hours of homework on top and the kids come out of school not knowing about the real world. 

In other countries like in Europe they put more effort into teaching kids how to be adults. The skills they need for the future.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 31, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Puhlease

but to humor you I'll add to my example that none of us had any health problems when we were kids.  Yeah a broken bone, or chicken pox but none of us were chronically unhealthy or sick and the people I meet now who I knew when i was a kid seem perfectly fine to me.

You are stuck in this all or nothing zero tolerance mindset that is so prevalent today


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 31, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



What about it?

The kids I know who are home schooled do just fine and in fact are more articulate, more polite and have just as many friends as any public school kid I have ever met


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 31, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I'm not about zero tolerance at all. I'm about education. I don't have a problem with kids eating sugar once in a while, however when 30% of people are obese, you know there's a problem.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 31, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



it's their choice and none of your business


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 31, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And how do you make the choice if you don't understand the issues?

Also, isn't it the business of the teacher AND the other students in the class? It goes way beyond individual responsibility.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 1, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Was it their choice that their sugar was replaced by HFC and aspartame?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 1, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


30%? That's clearly wrong. In realityland it's nowhere near the number of people who are obese.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 1, 2017)

Adult Obesity Facts | Overweight & Obesity | CDC

"More than one-third (36.5%) of U.S. adults have obesity."

Overweight & Obesity Statistics | NIDDK

"

More than 1 in 3 adults are considered to be obese."
Obesity in the United States - Wikipedia






Adult Obesity in the United States: The State of Obesity

6 states in the US have an obesity rating BELOW 25%, California, Utah, Colorado, Montana Hawaii and Massachusetts.

4 states are above 35%, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and West Virginia.

Obesity in the U.S. - Food Research & Action Center

"More than one-third of U.S. adults are obese (Flegal et al., 2016)."

US obesity rates 'rising for first time since 2004' - BBC News

"This latest study means they are rising again - to nearly 38% in 2013-14, up from about 32% a decade ago."

Nothing like a right winger to come on here and start making up statistics based on what they feel, rather than actually bothering to go out and find out the information that's available.


----------



## Disir (Jun 1, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> The school had no right to take that kid's lunch.
> 
> What state was this in? I can't even find the original article.


Durham parents ‘infuriated’ after kids’ lunches, snacks taken away for being unhealthy | Toronto Star

It's not even in the US. It's in Ontario.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



here we go again

tell you what ask 1000 random people on the street if eating ice cream and candy is healthier for you than eating fruits and vegetables and get back to me


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Adult Obesity Facts | Overweight & Obesity | CDC
> 
> "More than one-third (36.5%) of U.S. adults have obesity."
> 
> ...


Yeah and every adult in the country knows that to lose weight you have to eat less and exercise more they simply choose not to


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


they still bought the food didn't they?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 1, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And did you read what I wrote in the first post? Did you?

People who KNOW that stuff is bad for you, then give their kids stuff with CHOCOLATE in it and then say "It's not like we're giving them chocolate, is it?" Yes, it's exactly like giving them chocolate.

The levels of ignorance among the people is massive. 

Just because they know ice cream is bad for them, if you ask 1000 people on the streets WHY it's bad for them, how many of them will say because:

*Sugar Decreases Attention Span and Memory*
*Chronic Sugar Consumption Might Permanently Impair Memory Functions
Sugary Foods Crowd Out Brain Food
Hyperactivity, yeast overgrowth leads to eczema, ear infections, throat infection and other things, addiction, hinders absorption of vitamin B (vitamin B is good for the brain) lack of vitamin B leads to a drop in blood sugar levels which can reduce oxygen to the brain which leads to the brain not working well, forgetfulness etc. Vitamin B regulates mood and behavior, increases adrenaline levels, increases anxiety and irritability. ????
*
I'd say, oh, about zero...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 1, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Adult Obesity Facts | Overweight & Obesity | CDC
> ...



But this isn't just about losing weight. 

Yes, people choose not to. Why? 

I mean, from your perspective it would just seem like no one gives a fuck, but often there's more to it than that.

Why is obesity MUCH worse in the US than any other country? Why is it much worse in the Deep South than other parts of the country?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 1, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No, they didn't.  It was not their choice that the only thing they could buy was not food but those chemicals to eat.  The generation before 1979 was not in this poisoned situation, for your comparison.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



a little chocolate once in a while won't hurt a kid
a home made piece of banana bread on occasion won't hurt a kid
if a kid eats a little raw cookie dough he'll be just fine
if a kid has an ice cream cone once in a while he'll be just fine


you're the one assuming that the kid is a sugar addict with absolutely no proof


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



it is their choice to buy the food therefore it is their choice to consume the ingredients.  If they don't want to consume those ingredients they can do what I do and make everything from scratch 

it doesn't really get much simpler than that


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I don't care why people choose to eat what they eat because EVERYONE knows a diet consisting of fruits, vegetables and lean protein is better for you than a diet of Mac and cheese fast food and ice cream.

The why is easy.  It's the result of the food choices they make and they make those food choices with the full knowledge that they are not eating a healthy diet.


----------



## Eloy (Jun 1, 2017)

The USA is a free country and American parents like to control what their children eat.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 1, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No they can't because they don't get time out of the office for cooking food.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 1, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Did I say a little chocolate once in a whole won't hurt kids? Chocolate for breakfast, potato chips for lunch, more chocolate for dinner will. 

The problem is this woman clearly didn't have a clue what her kids were eating, that's the issue. Take soft drinks. Parents know their kids need to drink, oh, he's a coke for a drink at school. It has a bit of sugar in it, right? How much? Dunno, just a bit. Won't do them any harm, will it? It's not chocolate. 

The issue is that parents are sending their kids to school with this crap EVERY DAY. 

99 out of 100 packed lunches eaten at school are unhealthy

This is from the UK, but still the same. 

*"99 out of 100 packed lunches eaten at school are unhealthy*
Parents ignore nutritional advice because 'children don't like to eat vegetables'


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 1, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



So why doesn't it happen? Why don't people go feed their kids healthy stuff? 

The four states which have the highest obesity ratings, three of them are neighbors. Is this a surprise? 

48th, 47th, 44th and 42nd on the the list for high school graduation levels, the "best" of these states has 15% of kids not graduating from high school. That state happens to have the worst bachelor's degree level at 19.2%, next up is Mississippi, Louisiana and Alabama are in the top 7. 

Poverty plays a part too. Mississippi is 49th in the US for poverty, all these states are in the bottom 20 for poverty. I wouldn't be surprised if it is those in poverty who are the ones most likely to be afflicted by obesity, either.

Poverty and Obesity in the U.S.

"people in America who live in the most poverty-dense counties are those most prone to obesity"









"Thus, in many poverty-dense regions, people are in hunger and unable to access affordable healthy food, even when funds avail"

So, you have links with poverty to obesity. Which in turn has links with education, parenting and all of those issues. 

If you want to deal with the problems of crime, if you want to deal with the problems of education, then you're going to have to deal with the issues of obesity.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



really they work 24 7 365?

and you never heard of bringing your own lunch to work?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Obesity is a choice.  I don't know why people choose to eat like shit and never exercise but it's none of my business if they do and it's none of yours.

every fat person knows they are fat.
every fat person knows how to lose weight and eat healthier

you can't force them to make different choices


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


 the woman packed her kid's lunch so of course she knew what he was eating.

Do you know how that kid eats at home?  No you don't.

and as I said we had generations of kids who ate bologna on white bread, chips and a cookie with whole milk every day for lunch and weren't fat but you can't explain that one can you?


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 2, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> 
> Okay, this thread is not about the school throwing the school lunch away.
> 
> ...


What the fuck!

Teachers or otherwise, have no business policing lunches!
What are they doing on their lunch breaks...
Smoking a cigarette while driving to McDonald's,
on top of, drinking coffee or soda all day!

Shut the fuck up!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Not really, there are different types of people who are obese. Some it's because they eat badly, others because they have problems. 

You say it's none of your business, but is it not your business to help people if they want help? 

An educated populace impacts everyone in society. Everyone benefits from this in some way or other. Wages increase, potential levels of life increase. A poor person in rural Africa is living in a mud hut, surrounded by dust, eking out a subsistence level life. A poor person in the US gets an education and can potentially get out, they'll not be living in a mud hut and they'll possibly be able to get some sort of job that will give them a decent wage. That's the difference education can make, even at the bottom levels of society. 
In Germany or other countries, less people are fat. Are the people so different? Is that what makes this such a difference? America people are more likely to "choose" to be fat? No, I don't think so. This isn't the issue here. 

The issue is more that A) the diet of the country is different. The US is more and more about McDonalds, Burger King, KFC, fizzy drinks and the like. The parents have them, the kids grow up with them. They don't make the choice to eat and drink these things, these are what they eat and what they always have eaten. 

In China people eat either rice or noodles, if they're from a rice place they grow up eating rice and they love rice. If they're from a noodles place they grow up eating noodles and love noodles. In Sichuan the people love spicy food, they grow up with this and they'll need spicy food their whole life. What kids eat is what they like, it's what they're comfortable with, and it's what they'll want to eat as adults. The brain adapts as a kid, and is molded by the time they're adults. If kids are growing up on a McDonald's diet, chances are this is what they'll eat as an adult.

It's not really choice, it's what you feel comfortable with. Yes, you can choose how much you eat. However I know people who never feel full. There are different levels of this problem. 

Telling a person they'll be fat if they eat this food, well, does it stick in their head. They eat "just one" McDonalds, doesn't do anything. Or once a week, I'm not getting fat. Then suddenly they wake up and they're fat, and they're depressed. Too late, they're already addicted to the food. It makes them feel less depressed.

I used to eat sugar when I needed an energy spurt. Then I was finding I needed sugar every day to deal with my lack of energy. I didn't know it was the sugar that was making me feel low. Until you understand how this stuff works, you can't deal with it. 

But hey, you can just come up with a simple answer "It's not my business", and that's your excuse for doing nothing, let people wallow in their own problems, let's not try and make life better for everyone, fuck everyone else, I'm an island, piss off and leave me alone. 

Great attitude... not.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The problem is what people see and what is there. People who are less educated see thing more differently that what is there. We can see millions of examples of this. From reporters going to poor black people and reading of McCain's policies and saying "These are Obama's policies, do you like them" and then saying "yes, I love Obama's policies", to the manager at a place I worked who bought Pepsi when he could have had free Coca-Cola all day long. 

People don't think. This is the problem. Woman sees banana cake which says it's good for kids, so she buys it thinking it's good for kids. She doesn't spend the time to find out whether it is or not, she just buys it because, why not. If she were educated then maybe she'd have put a little effort into figuring a few things out, but it probably didn't occur to her to do this, why? Because she wasn't thinking about it. 

Yes, I can explain the last one quite easily. There are plenty of different factors, number one is the metabolism. Some people just have a good metabolism, their body burns the fat much quicker than in other people. But the issue here wasn't just about being fat, the title of the thread is "healthy eating for kids", just because you have a good metabolism, doesn't mean you're healthy, doesn't mean the brain is working as it should, doesn't mean the problems aren't there.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


 If people want help they can get it.
There are literally millions of resources for people who want to eat better lose weight and get fit.

And why the fuck should I do anything when to you "doing" means forcing people to do what YOU want them to do.

If they wanted to do it they would.

They DON"T want to do it so they don't and no amount of government money will make them do what they DON"T want to do.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Metabolism really?

The fat asses in the country are not ALL suffering from metabolic disorders.

You'll do anything to say people are't responsible for their own health because it gives you an excuse to meddle in their lives and tell them what to do


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

People have known how to lose weight and this was published 150 years ago
Letter On Corpulence by William Banting -


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Because you seem to think that choice is the most important thing, and yet don't want people to have the ability to make choices that make more sense. 

You're perfectly fine with adults treating their kids in a manner which isn't good for their health and then blaming those kids when they become adults for not getting the help, or not making good choices, but you seem to ignore the fact that there is a cycle of problems that keeps going around and getting worse with every passing generation.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Look, if you want to have a proper debate about this, we can. But this post is just not worth even responding to.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> People have known how to lose weight and this was published 150 years ago
> Letter On Corpulence by William Banting -



People have also known how to fly to the moon since the 1960s..... and yet only 12 have made it there. Hmm...


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No, but I have heard of office managers ordering pizzas for them when the mothers stay in the office beyond 8pm.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 2, 2017)

And pizza is another fatso food.  Also pizza is the staple food of Americans.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


People already know how to choose healthier food

why do you think you have to show them?

The fattest unhealthiest 5th generation lard ass knows that a salad is better for him than an ice cream sundae yet he chooses to eat the ice cream.

He's fat because he wants to be fat

And sooner or later ever kid becomes responsible for his own behavior.  You once again are removing that responsibility by saying it's not the fat adult's fault that he's fat.

Sorry but it is.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > People have known how to lose weight and this was published 150 years ago
> ...



so eating better costs billions of dollars and requires super specialized equipment teams of engineers, scientists, computer geeks and pilots?

Hmmm...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


and they are forced to eat it right?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> And pizza is another fatso food.  Also pizza is the staple food of Americans.



funny how I can be at a party where there's tons of pizza and not eat any

I wonder how I do that


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 2, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> 
> Okay, this thread is not about the school throwing the school lunch away.
> 
> ...


So...why are the food nazi's at this school rummaging through children's lunch bags in the first place?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 2, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Right...because people who are denied sweets learn to hoarde and hide them. And then binge eat them in secret....When normally if not deprived...they would consume them moderately.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Either that or they work hungry for hours in the evening.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > child obesity is just sick...i was a plump kid..never fat but never thin kind with a diet of cokes from the bottle....it was okay in the 50 i guess...so when i had a kid it was one thing i worked hard on doing...a good diet..it should be breast milk for a year then home made foods...you can simply grind up when you eat with a grinder ...forcing parents to eat better also..
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > And pizza is another fatso food.  Also pizza is the staple food of Americans.
> ...


At a party maybe.  But we are not talking about an occasional party, we are talking about the office, which is a permanent fixture of every woman's life every day ever since feminism invented the working woman.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 2, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



Very interesting, I think I have observed this at some people.  So how does such a person figure out what is moderate and not big?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 2, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Shut up Ravi


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 2, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> ...



I think that's a separate question.  Probably related to relationships between dead beat parents and unprofessional unqualified teachers, I guess.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 2, 2017)

.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 2, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with being a little hungry
OR
Since they know they'll be working late they could plan on bringing a little extra food from home

OH MY GAWD what a concept


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



But then none of what you say makes any sense. If it were as simple as you repeatedly try and make out, then surely the figures for different countries and different regions would be pretty similar. They're not. 

But hey, you keep ignoring everything, and tell yourself that people are better off obese and "free" rather than healthier and whatever word you'd use to describe someone in this position. Your attitude is the sort of attitude that makes empires fall.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No. But then I didn't say that. 

The point is that just because something is known, doesn't mean it happens. 

People know that you have to look when you cross the road, doesn't stop people getting killed. Also it doesn't mean that you don't teach kids how to cross the road for fear that they'll not be free and not making their own choices if you teach them how to do so.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 2, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mom Goes Off On School After Learning Why They Threw Away Her Son’s Packed Lunch
> ...



Did you see the part in red in my OP?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I totally agree, but they say that hunger + stress reduces their work efficiency, and I think stress creates false hunger too.  Plus they should suspect that they would work late, but they don't because their boss just tells them at the end of the day.  Now what shall they do?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 3, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I never said anyone was better off being obese but I can't tell someone else how to live his life.  You seem to have no problem with forcing and manipulating people via any means possible to get them to do what you think is best for them.

And there is nothing overly difficult about losing weight and eating better you yourself agree than people know that a bowl of fruit and veggies is better for them than a bowl of ice cream and cake.

But people in this country have an aversion to any type of discomfort so they won't make it through the adjustment period of a diet or they won't stand for being the least bit hungry for a day.

It all comes down to choice and ANYONE can make a choice to eat better, lose weight and get fit ANY Time they want to


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 3, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



is it really so hard to keep some nuts in your desk drawer or to bring an extra piece of fruit in your lunch in case you have to work late?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 3, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Apples to orangutans comparison.

Crossing the road depends on variable you cannot control (the behavior of drivers)
Eating depends only on YOUR choices of what you put in your mouth.

You seem to believe that there is some unseen power making people eat what they eat.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Now this is a good point but it never occurs to anybody.  Absolutely nobody.  Why is that?  What pushes a psychological pressure on the girls to never make such preparations?  I am not a woman but this didn't occur to me either. 

I would like to speculate, that the school should have classes with graded papers to teach people such skills.  Or maybe these people come from the belief that it is nobody's business but theirs so they reject their own schools.  So how about this.  The more the obese kids in school, the less the budget the school gets, so eventually the rejected school must close.  Then we recommend home schooling for them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 3, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



what skill?

A little thought is not a skill.  If a person is made to work late on a regular basis and doesn't want to eat the shit food that is brought in then it's the simplest of simple behaviors to bring a little extra food to work,

Anyone who can't figure that out without being forced to take a class is too stupid to get a job in the first place


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The problem here is that people are manipulated anyway. They're manipulated as children, they're manipulated as adults. The companies producing sugary foods spend a hell of a lot of money manipulating people.

Coca-Cola Co.: ad spend 2016 | Statistic

"This graph shows the amount that Coca-Cola Co. spent on advertising worldwide from 2014 to 2016. In 2016, Coca-Cola spent about four billion U.S. dollars on advertising. The company's global revenue amounted to about 41.86 billion U.S. dollars in that year."

Yeah, they spend 10% of revenue on advertising. That's a LOT of money. And what is it doing? It's going to manipulate people. People are buying this drink that has absolutely no value for a human at all. In a 12 oz can of Coke there's 39g of sugar. 

Scientific experts: Sugar intake 'should be halved' - BBC News

"According to health experts, 5% of daily energy intake is the equivalent of 19g or five sugar cubes for children aged four to six, 24g or six sugar cubes for children aged seven to 10, and 30g or seven sugar cubes for those aged 11 and over, based on average diets."

So, a can of coke has twice the daily sugar for children aged 4-6, it has more than that for 7-10 and it has about the daily recommended intake for anyone over this age on an average diet. 

Just on drink. 

Coca-Cola Company Statistics - Statistic Brain

Number of coke bottles sold each day 1.8 billion

Wait, WHAT THE FUCK? 1.8 billion bottles of coke are sold a day, there are 7 billion people in the world. So, on average in three and a half days every person drinks a bottle of coke. The chances are that those who drink coke, are, on average drinking at least a bottle a day. In other words, if one in three people drink coke (the obesity rating in the US is 1/3rd, then they're getting their daily recommended value just from that coke. Chances are there are just some people drinking way too much. 

https://www.coca-colacompany.com/annual-review/2011/pdf/2011-per-capita-consumption.pdf

Now. the consumption of Coca Cola is highest in Mexico, number 2 on the list of obesity, then Chile, then the US with 403 products consumed per capita per year. So, on average every American is drinking one coke product a day and a little more. Well, we know that averages mean some are drinking far more. Oh, and this doesn't include Pepsi. 

So why does this company sell so much of this product that isn't good? Because it's spending a lot of money telling people things.

Lobbying Spending Database - Coca-Cola Co, 2017 | OpenSecrets

Here you can see they spent up to $10 million a year lobbying. 

But it gets more interesting:

Taxpayers subsidize about $4 billion worth of soda products

"
*Taxpayers subsidize about $4 billion worth of soda products"*

Yeah. Not only does the govt not want to make healthier food cheaper, it actually goes out of its way to make unhealthy food cheaper. 

"
I don’t have a problem with food stamps when they are used to purchase health foods, but I do have a problem when people use them to buy junk food. The way I see it, if you want a 2-liter Pepsi, then you should pay for it out of your own pocket, not mine.

When I posed this question to a leading government official with the federal Supplement Nutrition Assistance Program, he told me that it would be too hard to monitor the so-called "good foods" and the "bad foods.""

Yep, it's too hard. Too difficult to bother doing anything that would harm the bad food companies. 

"
In January of 2012, Coca-Cola lobbied against a bill in Florida that would have added soda, among other items, to the list of SNAP’s prohibited items. Coca-Cola fought a similar effort by New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg to ban the use of food stamps on “sugar-sweetened beverages.”

Coke wants food stamp users to buy sodas."

Sure, why not? Coca-Cola is looking out for its interested, the govt is for sale to the highest bidder, sugar based product companies like Coca-Cola, Pepsi etc.

Top 10: US food and beverage manufacturers of 2015

Top 10 food and beverage companies in the US in 2015

1) Pepsi - sugar, sugar, more sugar, fuck loads of sugar, and sugar coming out of your ass.
2) Tyson food inc. Meat based, but I'd bet it's full of chemicals and the like.
3) Nestle, lots of sugar, 
4) JBS - meat
5) Coca Cola.

So two of the top five are basically drinks companies that pump sugar into people's bodies. They get subsidies from the govt, they then fight any attempts by govts to prevent people using food stamps etc buying them, the govt plays dumb about being able to do anything about it, chuuuuhhhh ching $$$$$$ they see the money coming in. 

The govt isn't representing the people. You want the govt to be neutral. Well it's not, it's PROMOTING unhealthy eating.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You're dealing with a lot more than just simple "depending on YOUR choices". You're dealing with psychology, mental problems, poverty and the like. But hey, you can ignore all of that, right?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Stupid?  How patriotic is it to call the compatriots of your country summarily stupid?  Also, most big corporations want you to be stupid when they hire you, because that way they can control what you think.

Edit: it's okay if they are stupid, I think, but I want them shapely not fat.  What can we tell them?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 3, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You know it doesn't matter how many commercials are on TV EVERYTHING a person puts in his mouth is a choice.
People already know what good food choices are even you do not dispute that.

And even if as kids people eat like crap there is a point in their life where they can change what they eat.

And it is NEVER EVER cheaper to eat prepared boxed or fast food than it is to make your own.

No one is forcing people to eat shit food


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 3, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Don't give me that shit.

Anyone can change their habits if they want to.  
and poor people all over the planet manage to eat and not be obese.  It is never more expensive to eat real food than it is to buy prepared boxed crap.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 3, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



You make it sound so fucking difficult for a person to think ahead about what he's going to eat

If you can't figure out that if you might be asked to work late and you don't want to eat the shit food provided by the boss that you should bring your own then yes you are a fucking idiot


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And it doesn't matter how many times you say the same thing, it doesn't make it true. 

Psychology exists. You're acting like human psychology doesn't exist, that understand the issues doesn't need to happen simply because... well... because it's easier for you to ignore things? 

When the govt is told not to allow people to buy crap with food stamps, they say it's too difficult to implement. Just as you're saying it's all about choice. 

But the choice seems to be between subsidized CRAP and expensive healthy food which the govt is dissuading you from eating. 

And no matter how many times you say that no one is forcing you to do something, it doesn't change the FACT that when the govt promotes sugar, more people eat sugar, and when the govt promotes healthy eating, MORE PEOPLE eat healthier.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And there are plenty of fucking idiots out there. That's the reality of life. So, what do you do about it? Just say "I don't care" or try and make life better for society?

Because in the US it's usually the former, hence why murder rates are too high, crime is too high, people feel unsafe, people are fat, the prison population is overflowing, education is underwhelming, healthcare is fucking expensive.....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes, anyone can change their habits if they want to. So why don't they want to? Why does a person who is fat and hates being fat not change their habits? Why? 

There must be a reason why, and every time you ignore the reasons why. So please, tell me why.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Psychology is the study of human behavior

but any human can change his behavior at any time.  You deny this and say people are incapable of changing the way they eat unless they are acted on by some outside force different from the outside force that makes them eat like shit.

It doesn't matter what the government does or doesn't do it doesn't matter how many food commercials are on TV it doesn't even matter if your parents fed you like crap

Anyone can at any time change their eating habits and they won't change them unless they want to change them.

People who are fat and stay fat do not want to change


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


The why is easy

It's takes more effort than doing nothing and there will be discomfort involved.

The minute people feel the carb flu as they adjust to a better diet or are hungry they want to end the discomfort

People who start exercising stop because their bodies are sore and tired and it's a lot easier to sit on the couch with a bag of chips

If a person really and truly hated being fat he wouldn't be fat


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Our murder rate is no higher than it was in 1950.

Why do I have to do anything about the choices other people make of their own free will?
I don't want people meddling in my life so I don't meddle in other peoples' lives.

We have no obligation to "society" We do have an obligation to respect the liberties of others if my neighbor wants to eat cake pie and ice cream all day long it's none of my business


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Well, human behavior can possibly change. Some people find it hard to change. I have things about me I've tried to change and I struggle to change them, literally I can't change them. 

But with food behavior can be changed, and I'm talking about making those changes, but you don't like the way they'd be implemented. You don't seem to have a problem with the govt making sugary products cheaper, but you have a problem with healthy products being made cheaper. Why is that? 

As for people not changing unless they want to change them, I disagree. In fact the evidence is there that when govt changes things, some of those people will change. I showed you about products being taxed more in Hungary and other places and how this saw less people buying these products. 

Some people don't want to change, and they don't have to. However some people DO want to change but struggle to do so, and the govt can have a positive impact. 

Say, the US has an obesity rating of 30%+ and Germany has one of 12%. So there you have 18% of people who could be less fat, who want to be healthier, and yet struggle to do so, but given some help, they will be.

But hey. If you do this then A) sugary food companies will lose out and politicians will lose their kick backs and B) the health industry will make less money and the politicians will lose their kick backs.

We can't have politicians losing their kick backs just because some people want to be thinner, now can we?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



So what? It was higher in the 1950s than western Europe and it's higher now that Western Europe. 

Yeah, why do you have to do anything? Why do you have to give a shit about other people? You don't. You can be as selfish as you like. But then again I'll fight for society to be a better place, and you'll fight for society to be a more selfish place.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



One thing is truly hating being fat, and the other is not liking being fat. People don't want to be fat, but struggle to be thinner for many different reasons. But hey, you don't give a shit, remember?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Possibly?

Of course it can change and anyone can do it.

Now you're blaming politicians because some guy can't stop stuffing chips in his mouth.
As long as you keep blaming everyone else but the couch potato whose only exercise is walking to the fridge and lifting a spoonful of ice cream counts as weight lifting you will always be part of the problem and the fat slobs out there will always be victims in your eyes and by doing that you give them an excuse to get fat and stay fat because after all none of it is their fault and everyone else is to blame


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



That does not change the fact that if people really wanted to be thin they would be.
You want to blame the food companies, TV commercials and politicians but not the fat ass who eats oreos all day


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Me letting people live their lives as they choose is not being selfish

But tell me what do you call a person who wants to tell everyone else how to live?

and we are not and never have been western Europe.  I hope to god we never will be because those countries are all falling apart


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The problem is that people DON'T. 

How many people have I seen who wanted to give something up and didn't. Why didn't they manage it? Often it's a case of life gets in the way, or people just can't go through with it because temptation is just too great. Whatever it is. With sugary food you go to a supermarket and it's there, some people feel one way and then buy it. One of plenty of reasons. 

The point is that as humans we often can't do something we could do for many reasons. One of those is eating healthily. In the US unhealthy food is promoted at every opportunity and is cheap because the companies who make them aren't pay much in tax, get subsidies and the like. 

But your "you're blaming politicians", so, you think it's perfectly fair that politicians go and make sugary food much cheaper?

Seriously, why the hell do you think the US has a massive obesity level? Are you seriously suggesting it's because Americans are just weak assed fat bastards who couldn't do anything good for themselves? Are you suggesting that people in other countries are better than Americans? 

Sounds like it. 

Or perhaps there are other reasons why the US has the worst obesity problem in the world. But you can't really explain it, can you?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yeah, I guess if people wanted to be nuclear physicists then all they need to do is study a little harder too. 

Dude, you live in some weird fucking wonderland, ignoring reality left right and fucking center.


----------



## dblack (Jun 4, 2017)

The main thing is, government should be in charge of telling us what to eat.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



But you're not into just letting them live their lives, are you? You seem to be in favor of sugary food companies being given a boost, that's fine, but giving healthy food companies a boost is some how not letting people live their lives. What they FUCK?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

dblack said:


> The main thing is, government should be in charge of telling us what to eat.



I'm not sure if you meant to say "shouldn't" or not. But the issue isn't this at all.

Issue 1 is that the government gives sugary food companies massive tax breaks and the like which means sugary foods are much cheaper than healthy foods.

Issue 2 is about educating kids about how to eat healthily, and to also educate them to get used to the taste of healthy food if they're eating school meals.


----------



## dblack (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > The main thing is, government should be in charge of telling us what to eat.
> ...



Yes. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Good for you, but you should know sarcasm doesn't come across very well like this. But you could discuss the points made.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I can and did explain it.

We have become fat and lazy.  Americans want everything the easy way.  That's why any diet pill or exercise gizmo makes millions of dollars for the people selling them.

Everyone and I do mean everyone knows that you don't need a pill or some ridiculous piece of equipment to get into shape

You have to pit down the fucking pie, get up off your fat ass and move

People don't do it because they don't want to.

People can walk into any market and just as easily fill their carts with good wholesome real food for less than they can buy all the prepared shit and many do those that don't don't want to and they will give you every excuse in the book why thy don't want to only they like you will say "They can't"

the difference between you and me is that I will call them on their bullshit and you'll tell them it's not their fault they are fat slobs


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



tell me what does a food company have to do with what I eat?

Oh yeah NOTHING.

IDGAF how many tax breaks Coca Cola gets.  I don't drink soda. Period. Coke getting a tax break (if they do) doesn't force anyone to drink soda

I don't care if there's 5 aisles of soda in every store I don't buy it and no one is forced to buy it.  They buy it because THEY WANT TO

Water is cheaper than soda, you can make gallons of ice tea at home for pennies a serving.
SO despite what you say it is NOT cheaper to eat prepared shit food.

Rice, beans, oatmeal, flour eggs and milk are all cheaper than buying prepared boxed shit food.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I'm not for any company getting any money from the government.  You are though as long as you think it's the "good" kind of company

but government treatment of any company does not force people to buy their products


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



invalid comparison.

it doesn't take a PhD to eat better.

You don't deny that everyone already knows an apple is better for you than a Snickers bar


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



So why have Americans become far fatter and lazier than other countries? 

And the question is, if this is so, then how do you change this? Or you don't change it, you just watch your country disintegrate because, hey, fuck it, this country isn't my problem. 

Actually no, you're wrong that you call them out on bullshit and I'll say it's not their fault. You don't seem to understand where I'm coming from.

My point is that there is a problem and the problem can be dealt with through education and through incentives for health food, rather than sugary food. 

Your point seems to be, fuck it, there's a problem, but it ain't MY problem, so do nothing.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, it doesn't. But if a product is seen as affordable, more people are likely to buy it, aren't they?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, I don't deny it. However do you deny that there is a problem with obesity in the US that is far worse than any other country? Or that there's a problem in the US with the country not dealing with its problems and letting things rot? And your answer to such things is to not deal with the problems and let them rot. Hmm, amazing.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


But yes it does because it pushes others out of business.  And what makes you think you shouldn't dictate to others what they eat or do, when others already dictate to you that you are not allowed to walk or bus to work instead of fattening yourself by your car?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


only if they CHOOSE to buy it

No one has to buy anything they don't want to buy.
Just because Ramen noodles are 5 for a dollar doesn't mean anyone has to buy them.

You completely ignore the fact that every single person has a choice to buy and eat what they want
and you'd rather blame their choices on everything else but the person


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 5, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



really?
Has there ever been a time where apples were unavailable because all the orchards were out of business?

if you choose to eat real food it doesn't matter how many companies that produce shit food go out of business

so now driving makes you fat? So those people that drive to a gym every morning are getting fatter?   weight loss is 75% diet.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



and my point is we don't need the fucking government telling us what to eat and using taxes for penalties and incentives.

And it isn't my problem.  Really how does a fat guy who chooses to sit on the couch all day eating chips and ice cream affect my life?

and why do you insist on teaching people what they already know?


----------



## dblack (Jun 5, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The problem starts with thinking of society as yours - or anyone's - to control.

There are lots of societal problems that can be solved through "education and incentives". What we need to realize is that "education and incentives" imposed by the government are mandates, and every bit as coercive as other laws. They're not harmless merely because someone proposing them has good intentions.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Of course people have this choice. 

But people make choices based on what is perceived as being affordable. 

Health tax discourages sugar alternatives, says Hunbisco

This article said (it's copyright protected) that basically people would buy less sugary products and switch over to other products, like popcorn. So, why did people choose to change what they buy? Well, because of the price. 

‘Fat taxes’ do work, EU report finds

"Specific taxes on sugar, salt or fat do cause reductions in consumption, the European Commission found in a new report. But higher taxes may also merely encourage consumers to go for cheaper products, it warned."

A lot of people who don't have too much money to throw around, will be looking for what they see as a bargain. 

What is cheap in the US are sugary products from the big producers, for the simple reason that they almost certainly don't pay as much tax as other food items, especially healthy food. So the choice is there of spending more money for healthy food, or less for unhealthy food. What a choice, and some people will go for cheaper.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I stopped eating apples because of the wax. I switched to pears. However the cost of pairs can vary quite a lot and if they don't have cheaper pears then I won't buy them.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And my point is that we, as a mass of humans, clearly do need the govt to do something other than promoting sugary products. We see things differently. 

As for teaching things people already know, they don't know it. So...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

dblack said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The problem with this view is that control has to come from somewhere, or better said, it WILL come from somewhere. 

The best example I can give for this, so you understand where I'm coming from, is Anarchy. Anarchy is the absence of power. It literally means "leaderless". But the problem is that when you don't have this leadership, someone will fill the vacuum it has created. 

The problem is that we know anarchy more for what happens when there is an absence of power, rather than the theory. It's not good. 

Now, saying that society isn't anyone's to control ignores the reality that people WILL control society. 

Right now in the US the rich control society. Two of the top 5 food and drink companies are Pepsi and Coca-Cola and they have a lot of power, they control through govt and they control through advertising. 

With the case of politics, is it better to have a govt which is designed to control in a manner which you are comfortable with, or better to have one which decides how it will control you. 

The same in the US. The system has companies deciding how they will control you, rather than having govt control things so that it's more moderate and aimed at the people, rather than aimed at profits.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So what?

Why do you think you have the right to manipulate people into buying what you want them to buy?  Don't you criticize food corporations fr doing the same ?
And I don't care how many times you say prepared food is cheap

it is never cheaper than real food but the fact is people don't want to buy rice, beans, flour, eggs and other staples that can be used to make healthy things for far less per serving than the prepared packaged plastic food that can be warmed up in a microwave.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The government should not promote ANY products. 

So now you don't think people know that a bowl of fruits and veggies is better for them than a bowl of ice cream and cake?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No one is controlled by any company if they don't want to be.

You do not have to buy everything advertised on TV
You do not have to eat shit food


----------



## dblack (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > The problem starts with thinking of society as yours - or anyone's - to control.
> ...


There are many different ways for individuals and groups to exert power in society. Wealth is a big one. But so is religion. The press also wields a lot of power. So does celebrity and recognized authority in various fields. And then there is state power. What distinguishes state power from the others is that is involuntary. We have to obey the law whether we agree with it or not.

All other forms of power in society are voluntary. The Pope can't have you arrested for commiting a (legal) sin. Rachel Maddow can't force you to associate with gays if you don't want to. And, no matter how much money he may have, Bill Gates can't force you to buy his software.

So, as far as I'm concerned, if you insist on framing the issue as a choice between government control and the power of wealth, I'll take the latter any day.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 5, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



It is the companies that produce good food that go out of business, the ones that produce crap food grow and multiply.  And where did you get that 75 % diet figure for the weight loss?  I whish it was true.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 5, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



So you think there will be a point in time where supermarkets don't carry fresh and frozen fruits and vegetables because all the shit food companies will run them out of business?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 5, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



This is already the case, when the usual American working poor does a price comparison in any supermarket, isn't it?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Which is fine, you can choose to be controlled by people whose only interest is making money, and they don't give a damn whether you live or die. I prefer to A) have govt that works by electing people who are sensible, and B) then giving them limited control with plenty of oversight. This is what the Founding Fathers tried to do. They did a pretty good job, especially for a first try, but after 200 something years it's creaking like a rotting ship. Change the system, make it more representative of the people and then govt will represent the people.

Right now govt is representing the wealth and therefore the people mistrust govt, therefore nothing works properly for the people, which leads to higher obesity, higher crime, lower education levels, more problems etc etc.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



But how many people have the thought process not to be controlled by advertising? Not that many. That's the reason why advertising works. This is the problem. Advertising works and I'm acknowledging this, where you're saying it doesn't have to work. Fine, it doesn't have to, but it does. You're looking at theory, I'm looking at reality. You're looking at a system which leads to high levels obesity, I would like one that has less obesity. You want to keep things in a bad way, I want to make things better.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



But it does. 

And you keep bringing up the same point over and over and I've spoken about it over and over, what's the point?

People will throw candy at their kids for a reason. Because their kids like candy. They go shopping they'll give their kid candy to shut them up, they stick them in front of the TV to shut them up, they don't let them play outside because it's dangerous, they don't do this and that and the other. 

THIS IS THE FUCKING REALITY. No matter how many times you talk about choice, no matter how many times you don't give a shit, this is the REALITY. You deal with reality or you end up doing stupid shit, and the US govt, both parties, do a lot of shit, and people like you make sure it carries on happening day in, day out.


----------



## dblack (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > There are many different ways for individuals and groups to exert power in society. Wealth is a big one. But so is religion. The press also wields a lot of power. So does celebrity and recognized authority in various fields. And then there is state power. What distinguishes state power from the others is that is involuntary. We have to obey the law whether we agree with it or not.
> ...


People whose only interest is making money can't control me. That's the point I'm making. Government controls people by force, wealth doesn't.



> I prefer to A) have govt that works by electing people who are sensible, and B) then giving them limited control with plenty of oversight. This is what the Founding Fathers tried to do. They did a pretty good job, especially for a first try, but after 200 something years it's creaking like a rotting ship. Change the system, make it more representative of the people and then govt will represent the people.
> 
> Right now govt is representing the wealth and therefore the people mistrust govt, therefore nothing works properly for the people, which leads to higher obesity, higher crime, lower education levels, more problems etc etc.



The purpose of government isn't to represent the will of the people. Nor is it to keeps us fit, educated, or wealthy. It isn't the job of government to decide what the "good life" looks like, and push society toward that goal. Government should, instead, protect the freedom of individuals to decide for themselves what the good life looks like and pursue it as they see fit.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Okay. But are you every single American? No, you're not.

The point I'm making is we know these companies DO CONTROL lots of people. Why? Because people are weak. We have laws against fraud. Fraud is to stop people who are at a disadvantage from being fucked over. And get the govt is making sure this happens with bad food. It's essentially fraud. 

It would seem the purpose of govt is to give people a conspiracy so they can fight against it.

The problem in the US is that people A) vote badly and B) mistrust the people they voted for. Do you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## dblack (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> The point I'm making is we know these companies DO CONTROL lots of people.



Why do you keep ignoring the fact that government power is radically different than economic power? You can equivocate on the meaning of 'control' all day long, but it won't change the fact that wealthy people don't have the power to arrest you if you defy them.



> The problem in the US is that people A) vote badly and B) mistrust the people they voted for. Do you see what I'm getting at?


Yep. That's why I don't want a government preoccupied with the will of the people.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The point I'm making is we know these companies DO CONTROL lots of people.
> ...



Wait, why are you talking about arresting people? We're talking about HEALTHY EATING if you hadn't noticed. 

Yes, you don't want govt to do anything because the people vote badly. The people vote badly because the political system is set up wrong, and people vote negatively, which means only two parties get in, and you don't want the system to change because the people with MONEY tell you that they like this system as it is, because they can bribe politicians left, right and center. 

Isn't it nice to be told what to think?


----------



## dblack (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You're talking about using government to impose your idea of a healthy diet on people who disagree with you. You'll get plenty of support from libertarians if you're proposing that we get rid of the policies and subsidies that have helped to cause the problems you cited in the OP. We don't think government should have the power to do those kinds of things in the first place. But keeping that power in place, and simply deciding to promote different kinds of food, is delusional and temporary. As soon as new leaders come along with different ideas about what our children should be eating, we're right back in the same mess.



> , you don't want govt to do anything because the people vote badly. The people vote badly because the political system is set up wrong, and people vote negatively, which means only two parties get in, and you don't want the system to change because the people with MONEY tell you that they like this system as it is, because they can bribe politicians left, right and center.
> 
> Isn't it nice to be told what to think?



It is kind a funny. Go on... (you forgot to say 'Somalia')


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



And you're talking about just letting things rot. So... which is better?

The issue in the US is changing the mentality. The politics is fucked up because the mentality of the people is fucked up. You can't change the mentality until you change the politics, so you change the trust levels, the education levels and all of that. The US is either going to fall, or change, 95% it's the first one. 

"It is kind a funny. Go on... (you forgot to say 'Somalia')"

Is just a fucking retarded answer that doesn't deserve a response.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



WHat?

I have yet to see a supermarket not carry fresh and frozen fruits and vegetables and only carry prepared food

Exercise Vs. Diet: The Truth About Weight Loss | HuffPost

“As a rule of thumb, weight loss is generally 75 percent diet and 25 percent exercise. An analysis of more than 700 weight loss studies found that people see the biggest short-term results when they eat smart. On average, people who dieted without exercising for 15 weeks lost 23 pounds; the exercisers lost only six over about 21 weeks. It’s much easier to cut calories than to burn them off. For example, if you eat a fast-food steak quesadilla, which can pack 500-plus calories, you need to run more than four miles to ‘undo’ it!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Peel the apples
Pears have a much higher sugar content and sugar is bad right?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Everyone has the ability to not buy everything they see on TV
They just choose not to exercise it

If you want to you can start a foundation for better eating and raise money for it

But the government should not be involved


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


And sooner or later those kids start becoming responsible for themselves
I grew up with a mother who thought pop arts and pepsi were just fine for breakfast

but I decided in my teens that I didn't want to be the chubby kid anymore
I learned how to eat better and cook and that was before the internet 
I started lifting weights and running and that was before there was a gym in every town

If a 15 year old kid can do that back then without all the info available today that anyone can do it now


----------



## dblack (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> And you're talking about just letting things rot. So... which is better?



Nonsense. I'm talking about keeping government out of it. Can't you see that it was the desire to manipulate society with government that created the problem in the first place? Why do you think more of the same will help?



> The issue in the US is changing the mentality.



Yes, and we can do that through persuasion, not force of law.


> The politics is fucked up because the mentality of the people is fucked up.



That's one opinion. One I happen to agree with. But you lose me when you start talking about using government to tell people what to think or how to live.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, I won't spend time to peel the apples, I'll buy something that doesn't need to be peeled. As a kid I couldn't cope with oranges as I'd get sticky fingers, I still don't eat them.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes, they do. The point isn't whether people have the ability or not, the point is whether millions of people do or not. 

The govt is responsible for state education, and within state education they should be responsible for teaching healthy eating. If they provide school meals, they should provide ONLY healthy school meals. If parents want unhealthy, they can make it themselves. 

But I also believe that the govt should also be involved in promoting healthy eating across the board. Not forcing people to eat healthily, but certainly helping healthier food companies to thrive. Right now they help the wrong companies to thrive. 

I also believe that the govt should promote small businesses over large multi-nationals, because smaller businesses are better for the country than larger businesses. The problem is the US govt isn't about what is best for the country.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Which is fine, you made that decision. But not everyone is you, not everyone has so much will power, not everyone has similar thoughts. 

I grew up around people with mental problems. 1/4 of all people have some kind of mental problem and for some people this manifests itself in binge eating.. I knew a woman who was bulimic and lost a child because of it.

What you are suggesting is that because YOU did something, everyone else should also be able to do it as easily as you did, and therefore nothing should ever happen. The problem is, other people aren't you.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



They can teach it but why do you think that will make people actually do it?

The government spends millions a year on their stupid food pyramid and promoting that (which is all wrong btw) and people are still fat.

and the government should not be helping ANY private business thrive.

And there is no way supermarkets will stop carrying fresh and frozen fruits and vegetables and no mass produced boxed food is healthy so your "o called "good food companies" do not exist


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > And you're talking about just letting things rot. So... which is better?
> ...



And again, the problem is people will ALWAYS manipulate society. It's going to happen, it's impossible for it not to happen. So the people can decide to manipulate it for the people, or others can manipulate it for themselves. And your view is that it's better to be at the mercy of large corporations than those who have been elected by the people. I just don't get it. But hey. 

How do you change the mentality of the people without forcing it? It's impossible. I mean you either change it through advertising or some sort of program which is throwing information at people and making them think in a certain way, or you're doing it through information in educational institutions, or your doing it by hitting their wallet. Whichever it's done you're going to cry out that it shouldn't be done and that the poor rich multi-nationals won't be able to fuck with you so easily. 

So I've lost you. Well, that's how it is I guess. Until you realize that someone is going to tell people how to live, so you might as well make sure that it happens in a positive way rather than a selfish way from some multinational.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





anyone is capable of doing it you just think people are incapable of change so you want to force them to change

  If they wanted to they would

it really isn't a difficult concept to grasp

and I never said it was easy did I?

It's not easy but the tools and knowledge are more readily available for anyone now than they were when I was a kid


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


 25% of people have mental problems that result in binge eating

Care to prove that?

FYI my mother was a bipolar wack job.  But I don't use that as an excuse for my behavior as an adult


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Man you just love to justify your desire to control people.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



There's teaching and there's TEACHING. But it's not a matter of making people actually do it. It's a matter of making a percentage of people think that it's the right thing to do. You're never going to change the attitude of everyone, it's not what it's about. It's about doing enough to have said that you have done enough to make a difference. 

Yes, the govt and their stupid food pyramid. Here we come across the same problem that pervades every area of politics. The government. And don't get me wrong, I understand your mistrust of the US govt. The point I have made many times is the US govt is out of control and needs to change. First it has to change, THEN the things I'm talking about could be implemented. But we're mostly talking about healthy eating here rather than the change in the way people vote to get rid of the partisan politics. It's theoretical, because we know the US govt doesn't give a fuck about any single person other than the politicians and their pockets. 

Well, good food companies do exist, they're just not massive companies receiving massive tax cuts. 

So that's the issue in the US. The people are controlled by the large companies who control the govt too, and the govt and large companies spend a shit load of money telling people how to think and too many people are so docile that they just accept this, which means they vote for who they're told to vote for, which means govt is how govt wants it to be, and then every issue we deal with, guns, abortion or the other partisan topics, or the real issues like education, healthy eating, mental health, crime, the economy, they're all tainted by the bullshit of politics. And no one is willing to stand up to that, and so all the other issues are just theoretical.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Do you disagree that people will always be manipulated and controlled?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, I don't care to prove that. You've just made it sound like ALL 25% of people end up binge eating because of mental problems. I didn't say that, so I don't care to prove something you said.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


so what percentage of people don't know that ice cream, cake, cookies, candy, chips and soda aren't as healthy as fruits, veggies and lean meats?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


 
then just prove that 25% of the population has diagnosable mental illness


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



yes

People will try to manipulate and control like you do but not all people will be manipulated and controlled.

Only those that choose to be will be


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Very good, so what stops 75 % of all Americans from fixing their eating instead of screwing it up daily?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



CHOICE


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



What does that mean?  Do you mean that Americans want to choose to be fat and ugly?  Why is that?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Don't know and don't care why

But unless you say that some outside unseen power is force feeding people so as to make them fat then choice is the only answer


----------



## dblack (Jun 6, 2017)

Busybodies using government to force their preferences on others. Fuck. Off.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



How can you not care?  Imagine, with every shapely girl going fat, our chances to meet a real girl goes down by 1 %.  Why do women want to become men then?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 6, 2017)

dblack said:


> Busybodies using government to force their preferences on others. Fuck. Off.


To SAVE others, more like.  At least the grooves of the others.  Even if the others are not worth it.  Hehehe.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 6, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


I'm very happily married to a little red haired bombshell


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



OMG Can you count to 75?  With 75 % percent national obesity, you have 75 % LESS chance to find a red bombshell.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



SO what percentage of people don't know that sugar decreases memory and attention spans, causes hyperactivity, robs the body of vitamins and minerals, makes you vulnerable to yeast overgrowth, can lead to chronic nasal congestion, eczema, ear infections, sensory integration disorders, high pain thresholds? 


THIS is what I'm talking about.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And that doesn't need to be proven either. It has no bearing on this topic whatsoever.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Wait, I didn't say that ALL PEOPLE will be manipulated and controlled, but the MAJORITY of people will be.


----------



## dblack (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > People will try to manipulate and control like you do but not all people will be manipulated and controlled.
> ...



And that would be the same MAJORITY that elects the government, right?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Part of it, yes. What's your point?

The way the election process is set up with decide who votes for who. In Germany 10% of people vote for the main two parties in FPTP but other parties in PR. Says a lot.


----------



## dblack (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Well, you seem to be approaching the problem from the perspective that people don't know what's good for them, and that government should step in and correct them when they stray from the "One True Path™". But if the people so easily manipulated and controlled are picking our leaders, where does that leave us?  Trumpistan?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 7, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Not really. 

The only things I'm calling for are better education and a policy of making healthy food more appealing in terms of price. I'm not saying people should stop eating crap, I'm saying they should be informed about what they're eating, and they should find that healthy foods and not sugary foods, should be the ones that are cheaper.

I get it, you prefer that Coca-Cola and Pepsi receive billions in tax refunds and other money, but I don't.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



If people already know that fruits and veggie are better for them than candy ( and everyone already knows this) it doesn't matter if they don't know all the physiological effects of sugar


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


because they choose to be


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


so you can state anything you want and just say it doesn't have to be proven


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


I already found one so I don't care if all the other girls are fat


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



And once again it is always cheaper to eat real food.

Opinion | Is Junk Food Really Cheaper?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Actually it makes a massive difference. This is what made the difference for me to stop eating sugary things. 

Many people will eat sugar and think it only affects their waistline, without realizing that it has a far worse impact on their brain.

For kids, this is massively important. Kids study but then end up being pumped full of sugar, and then what? Parents don't think some sugar as a reward for studying, or just as a normal thing will have that impact. They simply don't know.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



So, you're intent on taking this topic to places it doesn't need to go?

I couldn't give a shit whether you think 25% have mental problems or not. It doesn't change this topic one little bit.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Yes, if, of course, you have the time to cook.

The poorest in society are often the ones with the most change of being single parents families. The right want such people to work 80 hours a week just to make ends meet, and THEN demand they cook healthy nutritious food for their kids every night whole checking their homework.... yeah right....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



No you think it makes a difference

Remember the old this is your brain on drugs PSAs?

Those didn't work either.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Whoa there , Corky

YOU'RE the one who said 25% of people have mental problems not me


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Cut the crap you have time to cook if you want to.

You can cook just a couple times a week and prepare food for all the other days too

you really should start an excuse factory you'd be a millionaire in a week


----------



## dblack (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So who gets to decide which food is "healthy", and what it's price should be?



> I get it, you prefer that Coca-Cola and Pepsi receive billions in tax refunds and other money, but I don't.



What you _don't_ get is that Coca-Cola and Pepsi are also calling for_ better education and a policy of making healthy food more appealing in terms of price. _They just have a different ideas about what kinds of food should government should be promoting. And they have more lobbyists than you. How do you plan to get around that? Have a vote? Keep in mind what you pointed out earlier - that the majority of those voters are easily manipulated and 'controlled' by media.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Actually it makes a massive difference. This is what made the difference for me to stop eating sugary things.
> 
> Many people will eat sugar and think it only affects their waistline, without realizing that it has a far worse impact on their brain.
> 
> For kids, this is massively important. Kids study but then end up being pumped full of sugar, and then what? Parents don't think some sugar as a reward for studying, or just as a normal thing will have that impact. They simply don't know.


 
Preach it brother!  Sugar is de debil! 

Actually it is - in the quantities we Americans consume it.  A vital first step would be to limit the use of Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program funds to the purchase of fresh and frozen fruits and veggies, proteins and basic foodstuffs - rice, beans, etc.

Secondly - eliminate _empty_ carbs from school breakfast and lunch programs.  Many lower income  kids are on free or reduced meals and only eat supper at home.  This is one area where I supported the former first lady.  We don't have to offer bean sprouts and tofu - but fresh fruits and/or vegetables should be available at each meal...and simple, baked not breaded proteins.  Anything that can be loaded up with additional veggies is good - even pizza...maybe especially pizza, once a week.  However fresher foods are more costly, and generally take longer to prep.

Only a start -


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



So you don't care?  This is why America gets more and more degenerated every year.  But here is a kicker for you then.  When she finds out that she is the only girl left in the country and all the men end up looking at her as a result, then how long will you keep up with the competitions?  Hehehe.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 7, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it makes a massive difference. This is what made the difference for me to stop eating sugary things.
> ...



Yeah this is the disconnect when it comes to nazi food regulation practices...

If it's their ONLY meal, why would you feed kids LOW CALORIE foods? It's idiotic. 

And what people forget about the snap program...it's run by the Dept. of Agriculture. Our snap program was created under the auspices of helping those who produce, as well as those who consume, food. Yes, it was stupid, but there you have it. Government control of production AND distribution. My point is, they get hung up when they try to prevent certain producers (think sugar beet farmers) from benefiting from the snap program. It has been tried before. They can't do it.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> If it's their ONLY meal, why would you feed kids LOW CALORIE foods? It's idiotic.



Eliminating_ empty_ carbs is not synonymous with low calorie.  Spent 27 years in the school system, elementary and special ed...and raised three children.  Very few kids ate only one meal at school - most had breakfast and lunch, the rest had breakfast at home (while some had a 2nd breakfast at school).

Unfortunately too many of the offerings were highly processed and loaded with sugar, salt and yes, tasty, but empty carbs.  Not much cooking goes on in school kitchens any more (speaking for my county only).

It is possible to prepare visually attractive food with high nutritional value.  I'm referring to the public school system, the one supported by our tax dollars - that's not being a food Nazi - that's demanding a good value for our investment. - a pipe dream, I know.   Same with modifications to snap.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Tell me what should I do to make other people eat better?

Should I send the governemnt food police into their homes?
Should I watch everything they choose to eat 24/7/365?

People choose to eat what they eat I don't make them fat I can't make them thin

and there will always be hot girls in this country so even though you'll never get one at least you can still look


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 7, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it makes a massive difference. This is what made the difference for me to stop eating sugary things.
> ...


eliminate the school food programs completely

we didn't have them when I was a kid

Bring your own PB & J to school


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, America has no hot girls any more.  And what you can do is to vote for a politician who would remove the pre existing condition from ACA and private insurances.  When you take away the money of the fatso, they lose their incentive for it.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> eliminate the school food programs completely
> 
> we didn't have them when I was a kid
> 
> Bring your own PB & J to school



How old are you anyway?   

Having lived through 13 presidents I didn't think any one could be older than me - and we had school lunches way back then too.  Tho'...it was mostly raw pterodactyl wings and brontosaurus tenders.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, I KNOW it makes a difference. Why? Because I've seen it make a difference. It might not make a difference to everyone, but it will make the difference to some people.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes I did. And I stand by that, but you're trying to make an issue out of fucking nothing. Again, whether you believe there are 25%, 10%, 5%, 95% of people with mental problems makes no fucking difference. Drop it. Get back to the fucking topic and stop trying to score points with something you think you can "win".


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 7, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And you seem to think that just because something can be done, that it will be done. Yeah, you could only get 6 hours sleep a night and cook healthy meals for your kids instead. 

Get real. People who work 80 hours a week, have you ever worked 80 hours a week on your feet? I've done over 60 hours a week in a job where I had to be standing all the time, and when I went home I was shattered, I sat on the sofa watching TV, I hardly ever watch TV. 

You're the one who seems to think every human being is a super fucking human, that has unlimited power to do things.

When people are tired, they don't want to go around cooking, especially if they've been working 10 hours or more a day.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 7, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it makes a massive difference. This is what made the difference for me to stop eating sugary things.
> ...



I disagree with your first point. Why do you need some kind of program to do this?

It's quite simple. 

stop giving multinationals tax breaks. 

Two of the top 5 food and beverage companies in the US are Coca-Cola and Pepsi and they're probably paying no tax, probably get subsidies to keep their factories in certain places and the like. Their products are cheap because they're overly competitive. This is wrong. 

Give tax breaks to those who produce food that is healthy. Simple. It will lower the costs. 

Food at school should be healthy. Kids are getting free food, and yes, it should taste good, but it shouldn't be full of sugar. Problem is no one is willing to spend money on such things, they prefer to spend it on wars.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


what I believe has nothing to do with anything

you state that 25% of the population has mental problems like it's a fact and you won't back it up

That does matter


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 8, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> A vital first step would be to limit the use of Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program funds to the purchase of fresh and frozen fruits and veggies, proteins and basic foodstuffs - rice, beans, etc.





frigidweirdo said:


> I disagree with your first point. Why do you need some kind of program to do this?



Why indeed! Let's get rid of it then.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You seem to think it's your business to make people do things you want them to do
What's wrong with 6 hours of sleep?

It's all I get.

And there aren't too many people in this country that work 80 hours a week you seem to think everyone does.  And yes I have worked 80 hours a week and that's exactly why I also know there aren't many people who do.  But I still managed to eat fruit and veggies and not boxed crap.  I would cook meals for the entire week on Sunday.  I'd make soup or stews and I'd cook a couple whole chickens to use for sandwich meat or to put on a salad all in just a couple hours on Sunday morning I had a big bowl of in season fruit on the table and a mix of fresh and frozen veggies on hand

And everyone has the same amount of time in a week.  It's not impossible to make good food choices but you seem to think everyone is utterly incapable of doing anything.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Give tax breaks to those who produce food that is healthy. Simple. It will lower the costs.



That's what we're doing now. That's the problem.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> You seem to think it's your business to make people do things you want them to do.



That's the purpose of government!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Give tax breaks to those who produce food that is healthy. Simple. It will lower the costs.
> ...



It doesn't matter how many times you show the weirdo that eating real food is always cheaper than eating crappy prepared foods they still say eating healthy is more expensive


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



That's irrelevant in my view. Healthy is a subjective term.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 8, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Yeah, let's make this all so simple, and ignore the realities of life shall we?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 8, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Give tax breaks to those who produce food that is healthy. Simple. It will lower the costs.
> ...



Really? Show me.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 8, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



But the point here is that you only get six hours of sleep, and then your attitude would then be that because you can survive on 6 hours of sleep, therefore EVERYONE should be able to do the same thing too. And I'm saying it's not like that. You seem to have a lack of empathy.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2017)

dblack said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



The reality is the cost of real food vs crap food and real food is ALWAYS cheaper

My god listening to you it seems like people are utterly incapable of cooking rice and beans


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



What do you mean only?

6 hours of sleep is more than sufficient.  And really what's one more hour in the scheme of things

You know there's this great invention called a crock pot that will cook enough soup, stew, pot roast, etc for several meals while you sleep

but I suppose that's just too complicated for people too

and fyi empathy doesn't mean buying every lame ass excuse in the book


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 8, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Always cheaper? Come on. Where can you buy a ready made meal that's cheaper than McDonalds or KFC? 

A lot of people don't like cooking... it's a simple fact. People will go for the easier option. Again, part of this is time. People work a  lot. But listening to you, it's like you don't understand other people.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 8, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Again, you're jumping off and trying to pick a fight for something that doesn't matter. Who gives a fuck what "only" means? That's not the point here.

And no, you have no empathy. Empathy doesn't mean accepting every lame excuse, you're right, but again, that's not what we're talking about here.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Ready made meals are shit food I thought you didn't want people to eat shit food?

I understand that people who say they can't do this or that usually can they just don't want to.

It doesn't take that much time to prepare food.

I can cook 3 chickens in my oven at once That's enough meat for the entire week.  I can soak beans overnight and simmer them while the chickens are in the oven.  I can prepare a huge container of salad while the beans are simmering.

So in 2 hours on a Sunday morning I have enough food for the entire week prepared.

Anyone who says they can't do this is lying


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


That's exactly what you're talking about.

You have done nothing but give a litany of excuses why you think people can't prepare decent meals


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



That's what all these "tax incentives" schemes are about. They're imposing someone's idea of "healthy" on the rest of us with government. They just have a different idea what's good for us. Apparently Congress thinks a strong agricultural industry is more important than childhood obesity, so junior is just taking one for the team.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



But the problem is that often people don't know how to. In the past kids got shown by the parents, or they married and their wife did it. The modern world has changed. This isn't about forcing people to cook. Just to let people get the education so they can make those choices.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, I haven't given excuses. It seems a lot of people like to throw the "excuses" thing around. It's about reasons, why don't people do certain things. Just because I see something and then try and explain it, doesn't mean it's an excuse. It's a reason.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Yes and everyone is utterly incapable of learning how to preheat an oven and put a chicken in a pan


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2017)

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



So you think 10 packets of chips and candy is healthy then?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



No those were all excuses

Too expensive to eat well.....   excuse and proven wrong
No time.....................................excuse.  You spend more time waiting for take out than it takes to make a good meal
Don't k ow how to cook......................There's this thing called a cook book or Google "how to cook a chicken" and get 2.8 million hits in less than a second


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Again, it's more than just going out, finding a live chicken and putting it in the oven, isn't it? How long do you put it in the oven for, what do you need to put with it, what, what what what? I wouldn't know how to cook a chicken. I'm a vegetarian, but I have no clue.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Fine, you think they were excuses, and I don't care. if you want to take over the my side of the debate for me, i can go have a shower. Bye.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



a live chicken?

cut the shit.

there's this newfangled thing called the internet where you can find all that info out for FREE


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I don't. But whoever keeps voting for the subsidies apparently does. That's the thing. If you want government telling people what to eat, you can bet that people who produce and sell food are going to have a very strong interest in controlling their 'instructions'. You liberals never get this. You put government in charge of something, nominally to serve some noble interest, and then Republican take over and use the same power to serve different interests.

I'd rather have a government that protects our rights, and leaves our 'interests' out of it.


----------

